# Where to get a dead center



## Mariner1 (Oct 26, 2011)

O.k. I have had some trouble with turning out of round lately. So I decided to try turning between centers and getting away from the mandrel, which I think is very slightly bent, yeah I droped it. So where do I get a dead center for the drive end. I can find all the 60 degree live centers, but I can't find a source for a drive center. Tried Woodcraft and others, but no luck. Anybody got any suggestions.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 26, 2011)

I haven't tried this one yet, but it's fairly inexpensive and readily available.

http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-H7967...4S2I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319679353&sr=8-1


----------



## Lenny (Oct 26, 2011)

penturnersproducts.com

Grizzly

at one time I think Victor (LandfillLumber) had some he was selling as well.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 26, 2011)

Little machine shop.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Oct 26, 2011)

Got mine from grizzly. Works great.


----------



## Richard Van Hulle (Oct 26, 2011)

Mariner 1: Something to try. After turning or sanding faily close. Stop the lathe, loosen tension on the the setup, then hold the bushings and rotate the the blank 90 degrees say clockwise without moving the mandrel or bushings, then tighten up again then sand closer and again. Next stop the lathe again, loosen the tension on the setup and holding the bushings rotate another 90 degrees clockwise holding the bushings, tighten up again. Sand and check the blanks for out of round. No gurantees but it should help.

   Richard Van Hulle, Aiken Pen & Pencil


----------



## Wood Butcher (Oct 26, 2011)

+1 on the Little Machine Shop:
https://www.littlemachineshop.com 
60 degree live center #2 Morse taper Item #1189 (Little Machine Shop) $16
60 degree drive center #2 Morse taper Item #1890 (Little Machine Shop) $6
Prices may have changed since I ordered.
WB


----------



## Fred (Oct 26, 2011)

Check with Johnnycnc. He is a great source for many needs such as this and his service is impeccable.

www.penturnersproducts.com gets you to his main page and there too is a great youtube video on the subject of turning between centers.

Have fun ...


----------



## wolftat (Oct 26, 2011)

Fred said:


> Check with Johnnycnc. He is a great source for many needs such as this and his service is impeccable.
> 
> www.penturnersproducts.com gets you to his main page and there too is a great youtube video on the subject of turning between centers.
> 
> Have fun ...


 That is where I get mine .


----------



## mbroberg (Oct 26, 2011)

wolftat said:


> Fred said:
> 
> 
> > Check with Johnnycnc. He is a great source for many needs such as this and his service is impeccable.
> ...



Mine too.  Johnny has 1st rate quality products.


----------



## flyitfast (Oct 26, 2011)

+1 on JohnnyCNC. Quality products and quick service - AND, he is an IAP member (support 'em). :good:
gordon


----------



## Mariner1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Richard Van Hulle said:


> Mariner 1: Something to try. After turning or sanding faily close. Stop the lathe, loosen tension on the the setup, then hold the bushings and rotate the the blank 90 degrees say clockwise without moving the mandrel or bushings, then tighten up again then sand closer and again. Next stop the lathe again, loosen the tension on the setup and holding the bushings rotate another 90 degrees clockwise holding the bushings, tighten up again. Sand and check the blanks for out of round. No gurantees but it should help.
> 
> Richard Van Hulle, Aiken Pen & Pencil


 
Thanks for the suggestion, I will give it a try when I get home again. Also thanks to everyone for the help, you guys are quick. I started the thread before I went on watch and you guys jumped on it.

Thanks

Karl.


----------



## onedmm1948 (Oct 28, 2011)

Mcmaster carr, J&L, MSC, grainger they carry dead centers, for doing any tubes remember to use a micrometer or caliphers to ensure that the ends match the pen fittings. Also use it to rough up the brass to turn between centers.

Have fun.

Don


----------

